# Iron Ranch Swap - Sat. Sept. 19, 2009



## iron ranch swapper (Apr 28, 2009)

It's never too early to start planning !! Come join us on Saturday Sept. 19, 2009 for the 11th Annual Iron Ranch Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet and Whizzer Ride. The Pacific Northwest is beautiful in the fall so bring something motorized and ride along with us on a 35 mile scenic route through rural 
Clark county with Mount St. Helens and Mt. Hood as the backdrop !
Follow the link below to our website for more details, directions and some new pics. While you're there, sign up for our email list ! This one day event starts at sunrise and the Whizzers roll out at 1 p.m. Come Early - Stay Late !! 

http://home.comcast.net/~bikeswap


----------



## floridasfavson (Jun 4, 2009)

Got to attend this last year. Plan on coming again this year. BBQ was good too.


----------

